# 14th June - "Kneesworth" meet (Royston & Cambr



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sounding like a broken record, surely the weather must improve 8) and lighter evenings are on the way so hopefully we can spend some time checking out any mods that have been undertaken over the winter period so come and join us at the June meet. 

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm 
genocidalduck
NaughTTy
scoTTy ..............No show out on the town :wink: 
moley
spilmah
ChilliTT
Linda
markTT225


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll try and make this Norman.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> I'll try and make this Norman.


You know you will


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll do my best. It'll be 364 days since my son was born. I can't believe it's gone so quick! I think I've only been to Kneesworth once or twice in that time! :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'll do my best. It'll be 364 days since my son was born. I can't believe it's gone so quick! I think I've only been to Kneesworth once or twice in that time! :?


Yep, time really seems to fly nowadays. Will be good if you can make it, I'm hoping that Tim will be able to join us - so potentially a brace of V8's 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Norm,

I will actually try and get to this one. What with work, I've just not had the time 

Jamie, do you fancy meeting up at the usual place?

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Fingers crossed :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Off to Le Mans then Norman - sorry


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Off to Le Mans then Norman - sorry


Thanks for letting us know, have a great time.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> I will actually try and get to this one. What with work, I've just not had the time
> 
> ...


See you there! 6pm?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Norm,
> ...


Sounds good to me.

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > moley said:
> ...


Excellent


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hey guys im getting my car early [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Ok it's a bump but i cant think of a better way to bump than telling you my car is coming early


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Hey guys im getting my car early [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Ok it's a bump but i cant think of a better way to bump than telling you my car is coming early


  good man

Assume it will be the July meet when we will see the new mota 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Hey guys im getting my car early [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Really?  I don't recall reading that anywhere. Perhaps you should have posted it in as many threads as you can instead of keeping quiet about it.  :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys im getting my car early [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Yes unless it's delayed. But from what im hearing from other RS4 orderers they are for the most part coming on time or earlier.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Surely must be a few more that want to venture out for a fun evening 

It's next Wednesday :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

New Car Jamie??, Gosh you kept that quiet!! :lol:

Hi Norman

I will still have my car  May I join you 8)

Sam XX


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> I will still have my car  May I join you 8)


Of course you may :-*


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

It's been a while..... however I will be there 

Anyone else up for the usual Graveley Cruise..... 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Will be good to see you again, will probably be the last time we see the 2 qs's together :wink:

Like your sig pic, is that Cardington in the background ?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ChilliTT said:


> It's been a while..... however I will be there
> 
> Anyone else up for the usual Graveley Cruise..... 8)


Was wondering where you was. Where have you been? Hope everyone is ok


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm fine thanks 

Unable to make the last couple of meets :?

Nice new motor...... you were not tempted by the new TT then? I guess you would be if it had the same engine... :lol:

Correct Norm it is 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I really like the new TT. But it's a couple of reasons. 1. No RSTT this year :evil: 2 I fancied a change back to a sensible 4 door saloon for a while.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> a sensible 4 door saloon


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to miss another one guys and girls - will be firmly in the vicinity of Le Mans by the time you're tucking into your gammon.....


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Norm, put me down on the list.

Nigel - Graveley from 6:45.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

8) nearly into double figures :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Just a bump to the top again.

Amazingly, it's still on for me (although I hope the weather gets back to its sultry way - at least it will stay light till late 8) )

See you tomorrow Jamie - 6:00 @ The Post House.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Arrrhhh. Some colleagues from Sweden are over and I have to take them out tomorrow.

Yet another no show from me.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Arrrhhh. Some colleagues from Sweden are over and I have to take them out tomorrow.
> 
> Yet another no show from me.


Excuses excuses

Moley Yes see you tomorrow at 6!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Arrrhhh. Some colleagues from Sweden are over and I have to take them out tomorrow.
> 
> Yet another no show from me.


Bring them along as well  or do you need to take them to a lap dance club or similar :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll be coming via Graveley tonight guys (as long as my hayfever calms down a bit - can't see out of my right eye at the moment  )

As usual, I won't be there 'til about 7:10 ish but I'll try to be there earlier. Don't worry about waiting for me if I'm not there by just gone 7 (if you want to wait that long that is :wink: )


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Back home already. Wish I had been there instead.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Back home already. Wish I had been there instead.


Yeah you missed me going on and on and on and on 

Good Night Norm. His barmaids getter better looking at every visit


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry guys - I had intended to come this evening but at 4pm my 2pm/30minute project meeting started and we didnt finish til gone 8... 

Next time (i hope :roll: )


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Chip_iTT said:


> Sorry guys - I had intended to come this evening but at 4pm my 2pm/30minute project meeting started and we didnt finish til gone 8...
> 
> Next time (i hope :roll: )


Shame  Irving. Hope to see you soon. In the mean time. Get your North London cruise sorted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I wanna see how many we can get cruising round the M25


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

A few pics http://normstrm.swilland.com/060614%20K ... June%2006/

TTfn


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Git i cant believe you done that to me :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Git i cant believe you done that to me :wink:


 :lol: just wanted to get the pics posted before zzzZZZ (in a V8 stylee :wink: )

Thanks to everyone that made the meet another great evening [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Being able to actually get out into the car park and see the TT's in the light and no rain was a bonus as well.

Graham, thanks for making time to join us and let us inspect your work of art 8) looks better in the "flesh"  - best wishes for today.

Norman


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Great meet, thanks Norm for organising [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Nice pictures too, but I can't see a picture of the Polish waitress?  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Looks like Ducky was a bit peckish! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cracking meet again Norman - good company and a nice dry evening - good numbers too 

Don't think I quite beat Graham in the mini bling-off!! :roll:

Still trying to work out why I got 2 fillet steaks, but I wasn't complaining :wink: 

Looking forward to the next one already.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Norm for a great night. Nice to back amongst the "Crew" again 

Had a carp journey home - M11 to M25 junction closed, so had to go all the way down to the Redbridge roundabout and all the way back again. Then the M25 to Brentwood junction was also closed, so all the way up the A12 to Mountnessing and back through the town - added at least 30 mins to the journey :x Jamie, did you have a problem as well?

Cheers.

Moley

P.S. Can you bring the radio along with you next time.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Glad everyone enjoyed themselves.

Moley no such thing as a "carp" drive in a TT - all journeys are 8) :wink:

NaughTTy did think your steak looked bigger but assumed it was due to minimal contact with the grill :wink:

Mark - not to self must make sure I take more pics of ALL the staff :wink:

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Looks like Ducky was a bit peckish! :lol:


In so many ways :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> Thanks Norm for a great night. Nice to back amongst the "Crew" again
> 
> Had a carp journey home - M11 to M25 junction closed, so had to go all the way down to the Redbridge roundabout and all the way back again. Then the M25 to Brentwood junction was also closed, so all the way up the A12 to Mountnessing and back through the town - added at least 30 mins to the journey :x Jamie, did you have a problem as well?
> 
> ...


It actually wasnt to bad for me. I just carried on down to the 406 then down the A13 i only live about 8 miles directly off the A13. So i got home in pretty much the same time.

Also i forgot to give you your walkie talkie back


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Ducky was a bit peckish! :lol:
> ...


She was stunning with her hair down. But me being me missed a trick...Again. :x When she left she looked over and waved at me. Stupid me rather than gesturing her to come over i waved good bye :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Typing this with one duff eye so please excuse any typos. I had a great evening even though it was short and sweet for me, thanks Norm for organising it.

Hopefully see you all next month,

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Moley no such thing as a "carp" drive in a TT - all journeys are 8) :wink:


So true - I did have a blast up and down the M25 and A12  8)

Graham, looks good typing to me - better than usual :wink: Good luck on the recovery.

Moley


----------

